# Any new info on the Metal J2?



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Saw the pics the other day and it really has my interest peaked!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

There are revisions being made, a few things weren't exactly what we wanted. We're hoping to get it out there for everyone to see within 4-6 weeks again.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there info about this online? What scale?

Sean


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't it a metal build-up of the kit -- same size?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes; same scale & size, but heavier.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> There are revisions being made, a few things weren't exactly what we wanted. We're hoping to get it out there for everyone to see within 4-6 weeks again.


hmm.. in time for comic con?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

4-6 weeks sounds like they'd like to make sure to show it at Wonderfest. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Should be at WF, should be at Comic Con. Just waiting on the changes, will know more about it's "appearance" when these are done.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

This is going to be very interesting, for sure!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Yes; same scale & size, but heavier.


Its also sealed up.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Time to start saving those monetary units........


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dar said:


> Its also sealed up.


 
It will be interesting to see how to access the batteries; possibly via screwed-in Pod hatch. :dude:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Seaview said:


> It will be interesting to see how to access the batteries; possibly via screwed-in Pod hatch. :dude:


Batteries?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Because the interior is so dark without lighting, I was under the assumption that at least interior lighting would be included, considering that the hulls will be sealed up and there is a wealth of detail to be seen through the viewport.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Because the interior is so dark without lighting, I was under the assumption that at least interior lighting would be included, considering that the hulls will be sealed up and there is a wealth of detail to be seen through the viewport.


Batteries would last about 10 minutes in this, it's powered by a plug in wall transformer. It is sealed, but to be honest it will most likely open if someone plays with it. At that point, no guarantee if opened like most closed items are. Looks like crap with the lid off, not sure why people can't understand that. Mass of wires and unfinished plastic under the hood!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Understood.


----------



## total victory (Jan 5, 2010)

Are there any pics?


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

total victory said:


> Are there any pics?


total victory, here is a video showing the Jupiter 2 with the metal hull design, enjoy! :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That is beautiful ! So, will it be detailed & painted inside ?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> That is beautiful ! So, will it be detailed & painted inside ?



From what i've read, it'll be detailed inside and completely lit via AC electric.
Wow!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Drat! I thought it would have a Neutronium reactor to power the features!

:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

For the suggested retail price, I hope it also features a built-in espresso machine.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

WmTodd said:


> For the suggested retail price, I hope it also features a built-in espresso machine.



Actually with a little modification, it IS an espresso machine!


----------



## total victory (Jan 5, 2010)

Weapon x Thanks i enjoyed the video, A really nice example of the J-2


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

total victory said:


> Weapon x Thanks i enjoyed the video, A really nice example of the J-2


total Victory, You are so welcome. It was my pleasure.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, fully finished in and out. Full light package with interior and fusion core. Hull and landing gear are metal, weighs 19 pounds. As far as cost, not fully determined yet until the final changes come back. But when you look at what has been out there for replicas, the price isn't high considering this is metal. Hopefully in 2 weeks or so we'll be able to announce with better images.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> That is beautiful ! So, will it be detailed & painted inside ?


for $1,500, it better be.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

I gave $1200 for a 32" USS enterprise that is fully lit and I don't regret spending one penny on it. A lit metal j2 is yet another dream come true. can't wait!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm saving my pennies for this one....


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought a new computer, so I have to be good for awhi.....

Say!  

A computer "case mod" to make it look like a Jupiter 2!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Yes, fully finished in and out. Full light package with interior and fusion core. Hull and landing gear are metal, weighs 19 pounds. As far as cost, not fully determined yet until the final changes come back. But when you look at what has been out there for replicas, the price isn't high considering this is metal. Hopefully in 2 weeks or so we'll be able to announce with better images.


Any chance you'll have details by Wonderfest?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> for $1,500, it better be.


$1500??? Where did that come from? There is no price set on it at this time. It WILL NOT be $1500!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

oh. I that that's what the first thread said it would be.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> oh. I that that's what the first thread said it would be.


The original thread said "most likely around $1000"

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3218293&postcount=17


Bryan


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> I'm saving my pennies for this one....


Me too!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Waaay too rich for my blood!

Huzz


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, still too much for me ... but I hope everyone who gets one enjoys it


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Ohh........... my ICONS dream come true. I would definitely be all over one of those.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am hoping that i will be able to get one, but somehow I doubt the wife will green light it


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

hedorah59 said:


> I am hoping that i will be able to get one, but somehow I doubt the wife will green light it


Well, that's when you say, "Baby, it's my way or the highway!" :dude: And then....


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

A real dream come true. The saving up for it won't be a problem...
The problem is finding room for it next to my MR TOS Enterprise!!!:freak:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

WmTodd said:


> Well, that's when you say, "Baby, it's my way or the highway!" :dude: And then....


:lol: This would be me and my wife :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

All the fixes are nearly complete. Should be at WF with any luck!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> Drat! I thought it would have a Neutronium reactor to power the features!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Larry



Actually, it's Deutronium. Otherwise the reactor would implode the ship due to extreme gravity....


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Frank, That is beautiful ! How long & how many will you be making to sell ? Frank, I just want to say THANK YOU for making our hobby the very best it can be. You have contributed so much to our model building hobby & allowed us to dream & watch those dreams come true in regards to the model subjects you & your company create for us ! The models you bring us are models a lot of us dreamed & hoped for, for more than 40 years & you made those hopes & dreams come true and did it in a big way with outstanding quality & detail ! Thank you Frank & moebius models for stepping up to the plate & allowing us to watch our dreams come true.
Bert Model Maker


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> Frank, That is beautiful ! How long & how many will you be making to sell ? Frank, I just want to say THANK YOU for making our hobby the very best it can be. You have contributed so much to our model building hobby & allowed us to dream & watch those dreams come true in regards to the model subjects you & your company create for us ! The models you bring us are models a lot of us dreamed & hoped for, for more than 40 years & you made those hopes & dreams come true and did it in a big way with outstanding quality & detail ! Thank you Frank & moebius models for stepping up to the plate & allowing us to watch our dreams come true.
> Bert Model Maker


It will probably be a one time deal. To keep the costs somewhat in reason, we have to run them all at once. I can't imagine there would be call for more than 500. We may have some sort of payment plan for them, hard to say on that at this time though! Thanks again!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Frank,
do you have a production schedule in your head? when do you anticipate having them ready for sale?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Payment plan? I may be interested then.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Howabout a Securities transfer?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moebius said:


> All the fixes are nearly complete. Should be at WF with any luck!



Where does the coffee come out?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> Where does the coffee come out?


But seriously, that is one fine looking replica, and if at all possible one will be mine!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Frank,
> do you have a production schedule in your head? when do you anticipate having them ready for sale?


With any luck they will be available in November.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I take it the landing gear is fixed in place?


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Setting money aside for this baby.......a true collectors item.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

This is really awesome looking, but other than the metal how does this differ from the 18 inch J2? I mean, how many J2s can we have? 

Ok, lots...

But will we ever see a 1/6 scale B9 Robot, Moebius?! The Robot get's no love... I need one to go along with my 1/6 Robby:










Sean


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sean, it addressed on this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=279661
Welcome to Hobbytalk! :wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Does the scanner spin on the top of the ship?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

To answer a couple of questions:

Landing gear has to be fixed. Too heavy to hang, plus the switches are in the landing gear wells.

It's really not directed at the guys that build. This is basically for the fan that can't build and wants a nice display piece. Any modeler should be able to build one nicer than this. 1/6 Robot, there's only so much we can do each year.

Scanner does not spin. As mentioned before, it is finished and lit. Nothing else.

Thanks for the questions!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

SpaceCrawler said:


> This is really awesome looking, but other than the metal how does this differ from the 18 inch J2? I mean, how many J2s can we have?
> 
> Ok, lots...
> 
> ...


Give me big B-9's and Robbie's........


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Moebius said:


> To answer a couple of questions:
> 
> [snip]...1/6 Robot, there's only so much we can do each year.[snip]...
> 
> Thanks for the questions!


Hmm... I wonder if this means a *1/6 scale* robot is _planned_?


Sean


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks really nice, even though I thought real model makers shunned pre-made pre-paints.


----------



## Ht908 (Sep 10, 2009)

This is my first time writing in. Is it possible you can offer both display options: landing gear legs in the down position that can be added and removed completely. Also landing gear (plate covering only) in up position. Wouldn't have to worry about the struts folding up inside the gear wells. Both using small magnets to hold them in place. I know that the metal version would be heavier, but this shouldn't be an impossible feat. Ideally, the buyer could display the J2 in its launch cradle accessory or not. I'm not a modeler, but I am a former ICON/ripped-off alumni and finally my dream is coming true. I've been enthusiastically following HobbyTalk for the past year and just wanted to say, you guys are just awesome.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a great idea but it might be too late in regards to the design
process given that Frank has said that he hopes these will be availiable
in late fall.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Tim H. said:


> Looks really nice, even though I thought real model makers shunned pre-made pre-paints.


 
Speaking for myself, I generally DO; however, I make a rare exception in the case of THIS beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ht908 said:


> This is my first time writing in. Is it possible you can offer both display options: landing gear legs in the down position that can be added and removed completely. Also landing gear (plate covering only) in up position. Wouldn't have to worry about the struts folding up inside the gear wells. Both using small magnets to hold them in place. I know that the metal version would be heavier, but this shouldn't be an impossible feat. Ideally, the buyer could display the J2 in its launch cradle accessory or not. I'm not a modeler, but I am a former ICON/ripped-off alumni and finally my dream is coming true. I've been enthusiastically following HobbyTalk for the past year and just wanted to say, you guys are just awesome.


It is too late for changes as suggested in a later post. The final prototype is on it's way in, and I don't see any further changes being made. For landing gear, it's just not something we see as necessary. More potential problems than it could possibly warrant. As far as displaying on the launch tower, the Jupiter 2 isn't the ship on it in the pilot. We have taken so much flak for small inaccuracies, the thought never occured anyone would want to put the wrong ship on the launch tower. I'm not convinced the launch tower is enough to hold it, and stay together. The metal hull version is 19 pounds. I think it would have to be bolted together, I don't think epoxy would hold it permanently. Henry would know more than me, but I wouldn't want to leave it on that. And of course the switches are in the landing wells. With covers on, there is no access. If they were removable, I would think there's the possibility of chipped paint taking them on and off. Basically, to sell a product and hope someone will find a way to display it is not very practical.  With the landing gear down, it displays itself. It can't be sat on the fusion core, as this is plastic. It won't hold the weight without cracking. It's just the best way to sell it, with gear permanently in place. More removable parts equals more things that can go wrong or be damaged. Remember, this is made for the guys that don't want to build one, just display as nice a version as possible. Unfortunately like Icons was planning. I too was one of the Icons-ripped-off-alumni, and I can guarantee not a dime will be taken until this is ready to roll! More pictures soon....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> It is too late for changes as suggested in a later post. The final prototype is on it's way in, and I don't see any further changes being made. For landing gear, it's just not something we see as necessary. More potential problems than it could possibly warrant. As far as displaying on the launch tower, the Jupiter 2 isn't the ship on it in the pilot. We have taken so much flak for small inaccuracies, the thought never occured anyone would want to put the wrong ship on the launch tower. I'm not convinced the launch tower is enough to hold it, and stay together. The metal hull version is 19 pounds. I think it would have to be bolted together, I don't think epoxy would hold it permanently. Henry would know more than me, but I wouldn't want to leave it on that. And of course the switches are in the landing wells. With covers on, there is no access. If they were removable, I would think there's the possibility of chipped paint taking them on and off. Basically, to sell a product and hope someone will find a way to display it is not very practical. With the landing gear down, it displays itself. It can't be sat on the fusion core, as this is plastic. It won't hold the weight without cracking. It's just the best way to sell it, with gear permanently in place. More removable parts equals more things that can go wrong or be damaged. Remember, this is made for the guys that don't want to build one, just display as nice a version as possible. Unfortunately like Icons was planning. I too was one of the Icons-ripped-off-alumni, and I can guarantee not a dime will be taken until this is ready to roll! More pictures soon....


IMHO, I think you did a great job and nothing else could be done to make it better........ There will always be thous that must find something too bitch about.......:freak: You've done a fine job and I would like to say thank you.....:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Moebius said:


> ... Unfortunately like Icons was planning. I too was one of the Icons-ripped-off-alumni, and I can guarantee not a dime will be taken until this is ready to roll! More pictures soon....


:thumbsup: Frank, you are a man of HONOR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Frank -

Just stick with the plan that you've got for the metal display model. I know that there will be plenty of folks lining up to get one. For those that want perfection, they can modify their plastic version to their heart's content, or take their chances messing around with an expensive metal display model after they get it in their hands.

I'm really excited about this...!

As for the comments of "real modelers not being interested in a pre-painted, pre assembled display model, I refer them to the folks that bought the rather expensive MR TOS Enterprise display model. I'm sure that there were some die hard builders that couldn't wait to get their hands on a fully lit display model and bought one.

Bryan


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moebius said:


> It is too late for changes as suggested in a later post. The final prototype is on it's way in, and I don't see any further changes being made. For landing gear, it's just not something we see as necessary. More potential problems than it could possibly warrant. As far as displaying on the launch tower, the Jupiter 2 isn't the ship on it in the pilot. We have taken so much flak for small inaccuracies, the thought never occured anyone would want to put the wrong ship on the launch tower. I'm not convinced the launch tower is enough to hold it, and stay together. The metal hull version is 19 pounds. I think it would have to be bolted together, I don't think epoxy would hold it permanently. Henry would know more than me, but I wouldn't want to leave it on that. And of course the switches are in the landing wells. With covers on, there is no access. If they were removable, I would think there's the possibility of chipped paint taking them on and off. Basically, to sell a product and hope someone will find a way to display it is not very practical. With the landing gear down, it displays itself. It can't be sat on the fusion core, as this is plastic. It won't hold the weight without cracking. It's just the best way to sell it, with gear permanently in place. More removable parts equals more things that can go wrong or be damaged. Remember, this is made for the guys that don't want to build one, just display as nice a version as possible. Unfortunately like Icons was planning. I too was one of the Icons-ripped-off-alumni, and I can guarantee not a dime will be taken until this is ready to roll! More pictures soon....


I think its great the way it is now. I have been softening up the wife for this way ahead of time, so I'm sure one day soon one of them will be mine!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

With all the parts I have bought for my full size Robot, I am pretty sure there is NO WAY this baby will see the light of day in my house! But, never say never!


----------



## pclinton (Nov 23, 2003)

As another Icons-ripped-off-alumni, I'm really looking forward to this Jupiter 2 coming out. A job well done...


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Here here........ another ICONS rip-offee alumni here. This one will be better and well worth it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank God I choose not to go to work at Icons.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moebius said:


> It is too late for changes as suggested in a later post. The final prototype is on it's way in, and I don't see any further changes being made. For landing gear, it's just not something we see as necessary. More potential problems than it could possibly warrant. As far as displaying on the launch tower, the Jupiter 2 isn't the ship on it in the pilot. *We have taken so much flak for small inaccuracies*, the thought never occured anyone would want to put the wrong ship on the launch tower. I'm not convinced the launch tower is enough to hold it, and stay together. The metal hull version is 19 pounds. I think it would have to be bolted together, I don't think epoxy would hold it permanently. Henry would know more than me, but I wouldn't want to leave it on that. And of course the switches are in the landing wells. With covers on, there is no access. If they were removable, I would think there's the possibility of chipped paint taking them on and off. Basically, to sell a product and hope someone will find a way to display it is not very practical. With the landing gear down, it displays itself. It can't be sat on the fusion core, as this is plastic. It won't hold the weight without cracking. It's just the best way to sell it, with gear permanently in place. More removable parts equals more things that can go wrong or be damaged. Remember, this is made for the guys that don't want to build one, just display as nice a version as possible. Unfortunately like Icons was planning. I too was one of the Icons-ripped-off-alumni, and I can guarantee not a dime will be taken until this is ready to roll! More pictures soon....


Look, I don't normally voice my opinion, because it just causes hurt feeling and serves no real purpose. But I really need to get this said:

I still can't believe a company like Moebius would have the guts, skill, and love for the genre to actually kit an accurate LiS Pod, Chariot, VTTBOTS Flying Sub, and Seaview. Not to mention all the other wonderful kits being made available. Then, by some miracle, make a metal version of the Holy Grail of all kits. An accurate, styrene J2 was too much, already. 

I sit here looking at my Moebius builds, and I'm saddened and deeply disturbed by the issue of non-constructive complaining about a company who is willing to produce (good) kits out of passion and love of the hobby, knowing profit margins will not be very big. 

I, for one, will not stand around in silence and not let my appreciation be heard. 

*Thank you, Moebius, for helping to reignite my passion for the hobby and genre and thank you for kitting some of my favorite vehicle icons that a few years ago I never even dared hope for becoming available to me at a reasonable cost. You guys and gals are gutsy and brave, especially in an economy that hasn't been this bad since before most of us were ever born. 
God bless you guys and keep up the wonderful work.*


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, I was just joking about the espresso machine, myself. 

But it WOULD be neat to do a case mod and make the hull a computer tower. 

Hear hear, though. I'm like a kid in a candy store with all these models, and when all is said and done, taking into consideration the time, supplies and equipment and aftermarket thingys for the J2, the price is probably pretty close to what I'll have laid out. 

Offering up a kit or a finished version is just so many levels of awesome dedication, and it's just great to know that I am not the only one out there that feels this way. :wave:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Not only am I building a Moebius J2, but I'm saving up for one of these 
lovely replicas. I prefer to build but quality replicas are always welcome
in my home!! Thank you Frank! I think you've got the greatest model
company EVER!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Well said ! I agree. Welcome to HobbyTalk Argonaut. What part of S.F. ?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Look, I don't normally voice my opinion, because it just causes hurt feeling and serves no real purpose. But I really need to get this said:
> 
> I still can't believe a company like Moebius would have the guts, skill, and love for the genre to actually kit an accurate LiS Pod, Chariot, VTTBOTS Flying Sub, and Seaview. Not to mention all the other wonderful kits being made available. Then, by some miracle, make a metal version of the Holy Grail of all kits. An accurate, styrene J2 was too much, already.
> 
> ...


I appreciater the post! More interesting stuff to come...


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> Well said ! I agree. Welcome to HobbyTalk Argonaut. What part of S.F. ?


Thanks for the welcome Bert. I come and go on the Hobby Talk threads...
S.F.= Science Fiction or San Francisco? :wave: Near Daly City, Long time
Science Fiction reader, Irwin Allen, Star Trek fan. Since the metal J2 has
the landing gear fixed I can now go ahead and build mine with the landing
gear retracted. Thanks for settling a conundrum Frank!!!_ it's great to be
alive..._


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Argonaut said:


> Thanks for the welcome Bert. I come and go on the Hobby Talk threads...
> S.F.= Science Fiction or San Francisco? :wave: Near Daly City, Long time
> Science Fiction reader, Irwin Allen, Star Trek fan. Since the metal J2 has
> the landing gear fixed I can now go ahead and build mine with the landing
> ...


Well said Argonaut, Moebius has really stepped up to the plate time & time again Giving us the kits that not too long ago, we could only dream about, and they make them so accurately & the quality is simply OUTSTANDING ! I want to let Frank and the entire crew at Moebius know how truely appreciative I am !


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

>Not only am I building a Moebius J2, but I'm saving up for one of these 
>lovely replicas. I prefer to build but quality replicas are always welcome
>in my home!! Thank you Frank! I think you've got the greatest model
>company EVER!!!

I couldn't have said it better myself! I will add, I exchanged a couple of very interesting and insightful emails w/Frank...and he's a real nice guy too.

If every business was run the way Moebius operates, we'd be blessed indeed.

Keep up the great work MM.
Mark


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I'd like to add my accolades to Frank as well. This hobby is very fortunate to have someone with both the passion AND business skills to make this happen (I'm also a member of the ICONS (and others) cash for vaporware program). I'd like to get one of these metal kits simply for the "cool" factor.

As a suggestion (and I doubt you get many of these) - maybe you could sell the "raw" metal pieces - hull halves -everything - and that way, those who want to, could customize it any way they want to... Just a thought

George H.
Glad to have lived long enough to see this


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

GEH737 said:


> I'd like to add my accolades to Frank as well. This hobby is very fortunate to have someone with both the passion AND business skills to make this happen (I'm also a member of the ICONS (and others) cash for vaporware program). I'd like to get one of these metal kits simply for the "cool" factor.
> 
> As a suggestion (and I doubt you get many of these) - maybe you could sell the "raw" metal pieces - hull halves -everything - and that way, those who want to, could customize it any way they want to... Just a thought
> 
> ...


Definitely a suggestion we'll consider, but it wouldn't happen for a while. It's taken longer than expected to get the changes made we needed for the prototype, and it's still not exactly what we want. We had hoped to have them ready the end of this year, but it really looks like 1Q2011 for release. Some packaging issues have come up as well, and we just plain old need the time to get it into the market in the right places to sell this thing. Us being a small model company, it's a little harder to break into the world of finished replicas on this scale. Hey George, 6 legs on Delta this week, it's been busy!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Definitely a suggestion we'll consider, but it wouldn't happen for a while. It's taken longer than expected to get the changes made we needed for the prototype, and it's still not exactly what we want. We had hoped to have them ready the end of this year, but it really looks like 1Q2011 for release. Some packaging issues have come up as well, and we just plain old need the time to get it into the market in the right places to sell this thing. Us being a small model company, it's a little harder to break into the world of finished replicas on this scale. Hey George, 6 legs on Delta this week, it's been busy!


Hey Frank I'll wait till 2014 if it takes that long to get it right!! Although,
I want mine tomorrow!:wave:


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

This just went for up for sale at sideshowtoy.com


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/?page_id=4489&sku=901040 here's the link.......


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

A bit pricier than I was hoping but nice none the less. I have had some bad luck with ordering from Sideshow in the past. Does anyone know who else will be offering this for sale?


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

I order from sideshow all the time......IMO thier customer service is really good. There hasn't been an issue that they haven't been able to resolve.....I would only.... go elsewhere if I was able to find it cheaper.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone else know if this price is the same everywhere else?.....otherwise I'm going to flex pay through sideshow.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I knew it would be up there at some point. We won't have it out ourselves on the website for a few weeks yet, and it will be on display again at Celebration in Orlando next month. It should be available everywhere that keeps this sort of thing, Entertainment Earth, CultTVMan, Monsters in Motion, all the usual suspects. I know there will be some discounting, as well as some financing offers from some. We had spoke with Qmx about it, I think they will offer it with a payment plan. We should have more news on this on the website in a few days. I was a little surprised it was up at Sideshow already, but I guess this is SDCC week!


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Moebius said:


> I knew it would be up there at some point. We won't have it out ourselves on the website for a few weeks yet, and it will be on display again at Celebration in Orlando next month. It should be available everywhere that keeps this sort of thing, Entertainment Earth, CultTVMan, Monsters in Motion, all the usual suspects. I know there will be some discounting, as well as some financing offers from some. We had spoke with Qmx about it, I think they will offer it with a payment plan. We should have more news on this on the website in a few days. I was a little surprised it was up at Sideshow already, but I guess this is SDCC week!


*Shipping starts Sept. 10th 2001???* TRUE or FALSE? Are the replicas ready?
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...2-ii-18-inch-lighted-finished-display-p-15857


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

user1127 said:


> *Shipping starts Sept. 10th 2001???* TRUE or FALSE? Are the replicas ready?
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...2-ii-18-inch-lighted-finished-display-p-15857


Not quite that quick, I'll have to check if thee was a typo somewhere in what got sent out.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

> *Shipping starts Sept. 10th 2001*


This is amazing news! Now that you've either acquired or developed a time machine, you'll be able to achieve the ultimate in customer service. You'll be able to ship orders such that they arrive minutes *BEFORE *the customer even places the order! Bravo! 

And people wonder why Moebius is our favorite model manufacturer!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like the MiM site shows 2010, definitely a typo. It really will be January before it's out.


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

No matter what the wait is, a Moebius product will be worth the wait. I am already thinking of it as a "belated" Xmas gift.. to me!! HO HO HO. The Jupiter was well worh it, so please put me down for one when they are ready to go. Thanks Moebius fo fullfilling some 40 year old dreams!!!!


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Looks like the MiM site shows 2010, definitely a typo. It really will be January before it's out.


I think Entertainment Earth may have release date issues too.. (?)


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Do they have to call it the "Juipter 2" for legal reasons?

http://moebiusmodels.com/lisMetalJupiter2.php

Just being a wise guy, sorry.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Better to have it mispelled on a web page than mispell the name of a ship on the decal sheet


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

It's now spelled correctly. Some times the fingers just don't work properly!! - Denis


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*$1500 Jupiter 2*

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/?page_id=4489&sku=901040&affiliate=CD988


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

*Interior access for upgrades*

Hello Frank:

What is holding the top and bottom hull of the metallic Jupiter 2 together? Is it, perhaps, crimped, glued, rivet, or screwed? If screwed or whichever anchoring technique used, is it exposed slightly?

If the above is not feasible, is there interior access some other way?

I'd like to put an order through, and likely I'll buy one anyway. But I thought about upgrades. For instance, to put characters inside. To make small modifications, say, for a motorized upper dome radar. I've looked through pictures available at CultTVMan and Sideshow Collectibles and I don't even see lighting through the dome!

I'm well aware that the primary purpose of such a replica is geared toward the person who may not desire to build one. There should be, at least I think, consideration for the in-between people who'd also love to have one of these merely for its metal hull, but may also want the small inner detail which could make the experience that much better. 

Thanks,
thebloop


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: As beautiful as it is, I'm more than happy with my build-up (and my $avings). :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No interior access. If you're buying to try and upgrade, you're really better off buying a kit and building it. This is aimed at the guys that want something to take out of the box and display. If you have the ability to make the radar dish motorized, you can build it better than this I'm sure. Any tinkering with these to get them apart will void the warranty.


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Any tinkering with these to get them apart will void the warranty.


I knew that was coming. Anyone who pries these things open, warranty voids are expected. Willing to take a chance, regardless.

The lower landing gear step cool light in combination with the warm white of the fusion core is beautiful. Is there any lighting currently available in the upper radar bubble? I see none in the night photography.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

thebloop said:


> I knew that was coming. Anyone who pries these things open, warranty voids are expected. Willing to take a chance, regardless.
> 
> The lower landing gear step cool light in combination with the warm white of the fusion core is beautiful. Is there any lighting currently available in the upper radar bubble? I see none in the night photography.


It is lit as well.


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification, Frank. There is a hint of a glow in two pictures. A glow is adequate. Wasn't sure if it were from inside the replica or reflection of a camera flash. As I mentioned earlier, I'm getting one of these, anyway. Just wanted to know what to expect.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Jodet said:


> http://www.sideshowtoy.com/?page_id=4489&sku=901040&affiliate=CD988


http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe...bius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1390.html

It's $1199.99 at CultTVman........


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

As sweet as this model is I just couldnt justify paying that much for one. Plus if I get one I will never build mine. It well worth the cash Im sure. They wont have any problem selling them. The exterior paint is much improved from what they initially had. Looks great.:thumbsup:


How many of these are being made???


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

teslabe said:


> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe...bius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1390.html
> 
> It's $1199.99 at CultTVman........


I like that price a bit better, but if it were even closer to 1000.00, I'd be even happier about it.

Bryan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

A thing of beauty. I wish, I wish..........

What if we could foresee the future and it was worth $2,499.00 in 2015? Then would that change things for you guys and gals? I wonder.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

For 15 hundred bucks, the damned thing better fly/hover, and the Robot better come out and sing a few dittys from the show! Sheesh!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just remember, it's being marketed for (affluent) Jupiter 2 lovers who aren't modellers like us, and there is no small number of those folks out there in baby boomer land.
IMHO, a very wise decision by Frank & Co.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> A thing of beauty. I wish, I wish..........
> 
> What if we could foresee the future and it was worth $2,499.00 in 2015? Then would that change things for you guys and gals? I wonder.


Doubtful. The Master replicas Enterprise is still about the same price. It has been out for a few years and you can still get them for about $1000.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

When you consider that Master Replica's charge similar amounts for resin miniatures that don't have working lights, that price doesn't look so bad. That must be quite expensive to make seeing as it's metal and has interior lights.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great, and well worth the money. If you don't have the skills to do a good interior and know nothing about how to do lighting, it is a bargain. Not to mention the sealed clean edge around the outside of the metal hull. Wish I could get one, but the two kits I have, and my 40 years of skills, might make mine come close. If not, I will seek one out!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

IIRC Master Replicas had SERIOUS QC issues with several of their products which ultimately resulted in at least ONE license being pulled by the holder. This is fairly common knowledge on the net, which I would imagine would translate into reluctance to invest in OOP ,and potentially defective products on the 'bay. As for collectibles in general as "investment pieces", my own rule of thumb is to NEVER invest in something you would NOT want to display in your own collection just in case the REST of the world chooses not to, LOL. Come to think of it, that is how I decide how to invest in my next sculpture for a replacement head, and so far it has worked out fairly well.*
Tom





* Except for my illfated Carlos Villaria project; the LESS said about THAT, the better...:freak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Beautiful rendition of one of my favorite ships of all time..I'm not getting one myself, as it isnt the scale I generally collect ,but I am looking forward to what you all are going to do with it...If I had the room, I would have bought and built the kit, as from what I have seen here, its the most faithfully rendered J2 to date..

Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

kdaracal said:


> A thing of beauty. I wish, I wish..........
> 
> What if we could foresee the future and it was worth $2,499.00 in 2015? Then would that change things for you guys and gals? I wonder.


*one can never tell...

I rarely try nowadays to buy any contemporary model kit, ( repop or otherwise) for investment potential, since the many repops that were and are being made makes it so very affordable to own and build a kit that for many of us, were out of our price range, as well as the originals for the most part, are harder to sell at top prices now and except for a few very choice pieces, have dropped a bit in value, but unless a hard core original collector needs it, and the number of those kinds of collectors is pretty set, with only a tiny amount of new original collectors joining those ranks..

That said, I think the J2 will most likely hold its value as a prebuiilt and finished replica, as long as there is a demand for the subject...but in my humble opinion, its a pop culture item from a Niche subject that I believe has only a certain generation that will buy it, like the repops or other original subjects..I keep thinking...in 10 years from now...there probably wont be many new collectors or builders that may even know or remember or even care about a jupiter 2 or Robot from lost in space, much less any of the other 60's sci fi shows except maybe star trek, and thats only because its been rebooted, and of course the spinoffs..thats why I can see Frank holding off on a spindrift kit ( which Id love to see) , but I can definitely agree with him that it would be too much of a gamble..

to wrap up my 2 cents: I dont think very much of any of these kits or replicas will ever become as rare as say...Aurora sci fi original kits, or space toys from the 60's, since as the generation that loves them winds down...so will the demand..thats why I grab all the kits or replicas I never thought Id see ever again:thumbsup:..as I dont think this is gonna go on forever...but stranger things have happened!..I just don't see it myself, as the demographics change...

Z
*


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

RSN said:


> Looks great, and well worth the money. If you don't have the skills to do a good interior and know nothing about how to do lighting, it is a bargain. Not to mention the sealed clean edge around the outside of the metal hull. Wish I could get one, but the two kits I have, and my 40 years of skills, might make mine come close. If not, I will seek one out!!


 I hate to point out flaws (not really a flaw, just the way it is), but it's not a sealed clean edge. It is pretty clean as far as looks, but it's not sealed. It does have a visible seam under it like the kit does. Just no way around it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

My bad, sorry! Still a great deal!!!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Somehow managed not to hear about this before. ?? This is great! After decades of nothing, not only another beautiful Jupiter 2 model but one that sets a benchmark in what finished kits should be selling for. As mentioned above already a couple times, 


Moebius said:


> It's really not directed at the guys that build. This is basically for the fan that can't build and wants a nice display piece. Any modeler should be able to build one nicer than this.


and the fact that there has never been a die-cast car or plane produced that's been nicer than a really good kit build, now we all know the minimum of what a well-finished and illuminated Jupiter 2 (and equivalent build-ups like the FS or Seaview) should be selling for. Let alone what super detailed, animated, motorized, insane-no-effort-spared build-ups might be worth (like so many pictured here in this forum). Suddenly makes you feel extra pride in all that time and effort you've been investing. 
But even more importantly, this gives you some ammunition to use when trying to justify your kit collection investment to your Significant Other. Well done, Moebius! Not only for another beautiful model. But in more ways than you can imagine!


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

*The elements*

With all this talk about a metal J2, I forgot to ask: What kind of metal? I'm sure someone may be thinking Titanium. I think 19 pounds is too heavy if it were aluminum. Will this replica be stamped or cast? And, should it ever require a touch-up, is its finish in a familiar paint color as recommended on the plastic model paint chart: Y, Z, or AA? Not having a sealed edge may be a good thing for some. Where is this replica made? Questions, questions.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Also will it still be limited to about the 200+ mark.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably more a question for Moebuis. Are the these going to have universal wall transformers (for other countries)? And will these be released into the Australian Market?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I very much doubt JB Wholesalers will be bringing them in to Australia.
Your best be would be to contact Moebius direct. Frank's a great guy and will see you right.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

As far as I know, there is no such thing as a universal wall transformer, but adapters for countries outside of the US. This will be available with just the standard US voltage/current, and an adapter would most likely be necessary for any use outside of the US. For the limited amount that will be made, there isn't much we can do about it, sorry.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> As far as I know, there is no such thing as a universal wall transformer, but adapters for countries outside of the US. This will be available with just the standard US voltage/current, and an adapter would most likely be necessary for any use outside of the US. For the limited amount that will be made, there isn't much we can do about it, sorry.


I think he meant something like this. Most wall warts made today are what are known as "Switchers", unlike old "Linear" wall warts that needed ether [email protected] or [email protected], Switchers "Auto-Range" and can handle 100-240vac.All one would need is a passive plastic/metal adapter to handle the input blades. This is a U.S. version and sells for around $5.00 at Fry's Electronics or most department stores for a bit more.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Any updates on the Jupiter 2?

Are we still on track for Q1 2011?

Jim


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> Any updates on the Jupiter 2?
> 
> Are we still on track for Q1 2011?
> 
> Jim


Should be 1Q2011, we're just finalizing packaging.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Cultman recently sent me an email stating a February 2011 delivery.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been saying "February at the earliest." It could be later. You never know for sure until I get confirmation that they are on the way to me.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Frank! 



Moebius said:


> Should be 1Q2011, we're just finalizing packaging.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like we are talking March now


----------

